# ICD 10 Fx Coding - Fx age unknown



## Jzt118 (Oct 29, 2015)

When the xray results state that there is a Fracture of unknown age or indeterminate age, do we code the fracture as an initial encounter? Or do we not code the fracture at all because we don't know if it is new or old? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 29, 2015)

Is this a visit to treat this fracture because the patient delayed in having the fx treated?  If so the guidelines address this issue and you are to code the fracture with the A as the 7th character since this is the patients initial encounter for active treatment for this fracture.  Or is the old fracture an incidental finding and it needs no treatment.


----------

